# Were to buy water for injections??



## ruffnecksoilder (Aug 31, 2009)

I've ran out of water and only enough GH mixed for the next 2 weeks can anyone tell me were to buy it online. I used to go round the local chemists around lunch time hoping to get someone young behind the counter that dos'nt know its prescription only, but its getting harder to get.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/

Used them myself, fast and efficient service.

That's used for HCG and Melanotan, i don't know if it's the same thing used for GH though?


----------



## ruffnecksoilder (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice one its the same stuff mate just ordered... Sending my thanks from Coleraine


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

well i placed an order with these at the beginning of the month.

Got an email off Ian 2 days later saying order had been dispatched but after waiting 2 weeks nothing arrived

I have now emailed him about 10 times but he has not replied

and still no goods :cursing:


----------



## ruffnecksoilder (Aug 31, 2009)

****, thats not a good sign  What did you order? I only spend £7 on some bac water but was depending on it.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

http://ugm-supplies.com/miscellaneous/30ml-bacteriostatic-water/prod_17.html


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

ruffnecksoilder said:


> Nice one its the same stuff mate just ordered... Sending my thanks from Coleraine


No way? My home town mate.



geeza said:


> well i placed an order with these at the beginning of the month.
> 
> Got an email off Ian 2 days later saying order had been dispatched but after waiting 2 weeks nothing arrived
> 
> ...


I had an email from him a couple of days later, and a couple of days after that i had the goods.

I also know lots of people from on here have ordered from the site.

More likely to be an issue with the Post Office/Royal Mail i would think mate.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I've read that IGF-1 is too fragile for Bac water. And that it should be reconstituted with acetic acid or sodium chloride. Perhaps excepting for instant useage, not storage.

Does anyone agree?


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

T.F. said:


> No way? My home town mate.
> 
> I had an email from him a couple of days later, and a couple of days after that i had the goods.
> 
> ...


well he emailed me on the 06/10/09 saying it has been dispatched the fact that its not here yet could be because of the royal mail but they dont have anything to do with sending and receiving emails

i have now opened a dispute through paypal so maybe he will email now

not holding out though


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

iopener said:


> http://ugm-supplies.com/miscellaneous/30ml-bacteriostatic-water/prod_17.html


ditto


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> I've read that IGF-1 is too fragile for Bac water. And that it should be reconstituted with acetic acid or sodium chloride. Perhaps excepting for instant useage, not storage.
> 
> Does anyone agree?


it shoud be fine. If you are all worried about it. Just get igf-1 in 100 mcg vials, that way you use it up in a 2-3 days. And then on to the next


----------

